# Cooing/Dove sounds



## littleminnie

my kitten makes bird noises when she is happy and playing with her favorite fluffy toy, also when she is trying to get my older cats attention. She really doesnt meow, just in the morning when i am getting her food ready and it is a very short and sweet sound of "merro". I read that this sound is a trait of the maine **** breed. my minnie also can pick up dry food with her paw and pop it into her mouth which is another trait of maine ****! She was a kitten of a ferral cat so I dont know what she is but she does have a big bushy tail !


----------



## dweamgoil

If you are referring to trilling, I have 2 cats that do this; one has some maine **** in her, but she's a DMH and the other is a blue tabby. I also have a Balinese who can grab things with her paws. When she wants petting, she simply grabs my hand between her paws to signal what she needs. These traits are not only breed specific.


----------



## MowMow

Both my kitties make this noise. I love it.


----------



## Susan

I love it when they trill. Abby trills a lot. Muffs never did. In fact, Muffs only meows about once every six months. I call her Muffs the Silent. But, in the past week or so, Muffs the Silent has started to trill! It's so adorable. 

Trilling isn't breed specific. Muffs is a Ragdoll, and Abby a Ragdoll/Persian mix. My grand-kitty Neko (in my avatar) is a DSH, and he trills a lot too.


----------



## marie73

Charlee trills, too. When we make eye contact, she trills right away and then runs over to me. She's my little R2D2, quite a range of sounds come from her.


----------



## littleminnie

*trilling!!*

It is so cute, I didn't know it had a name. Sometimes when Im holding her and she gets exciting I can feel like air inside her moving when she trills!
thanks!!


----------



## ndiniz

my black cat Neuby does this all the time. He'll do this cute little trill/chirp when he wants my attention, and when he wants my attention, he'll do _*WHATEVER*_ he can to get it. If he gives me that "I'm confused! I don't know what you're talking about" look (where he cocks his head to the side), I just laugh till I can't laugh anymore.


----------



## Lenkolas

I'm so glad you posted this 

I had to look for a youtube video to see what "trilling" was. I didn't know it had a name (in English at least). I am very surprised because Ice does the same thing!

It is definitely an attention thing, ad you have said. Ice does it when he tries to wake me up, or when he comes to cuddle and sleep in the bed with us.
I agree it is not breed specific, Ice is a DSH, completely white. He has Siamese ancestors, I know his mom, dad and grandma. And he is very, very vocal. But that's about it regarding breeds.

But there's something else he does I just can't figure it out. I was very sick in bed one day, sneezing like crazy. With one particularly loud sneeze, Ice woke up and started chirping -and he looked very annoyed. It was very amusing... I continued sneezing (for real) and he started chirping louder and louder. Eventually he left the room, chirping down the hallway (and I was LMAO -what a mean mom)

If i do a fake sneeze, he'll start chirping too. I have no idea why. I have googled it and nobody seems to have an answer. I have started thinking it has something to with the hiss-like sound sneezes make....


----------



## Claiken

both of mine make that noise too... but Boo is generally more "vocal" so she does more often


----------

